

Why Swift Will Never Replace RubyMotion - mtchavez
http://blog.motioninmotion.tv/why-swift-will-never-replace-rubymotion

======
rgawdzik
>RubyMotion is a toolchain, not a syntax This is a plus. I agree with the
power of it. But don't forget the fact that RubyMotion is not free; it's $300
last time I checked. How will RubyMotion convince new and transitioning iOS
developers?

>RubyMotion is evolving Yes, everything evolves in the software industry.
Swift will as well.

> Swift is Apple’s creation, one that will get confused with the Swift
> parallel scripting language No one will get confused because not many know
> about the Swift parallel programming language.

>None of you actually know Swift Well it's not like you need to port all your
code to it, but I am certain many new projects will be starting to use Swift.
Besides, that's a poor excuse to go against Swift, since it's only a week old.
It's only a language.

This is a very defensive post, almost like a RubyMotion employee made it.

~~~
mtchavez
I agree. I have been using Ruby Motion since it came out and have released a
few apps. I am a little worried that Swift will squash what momentum Laurent
was able to build from MacRuby to Ruby Motion.

